# Any rescue people here from Mt. Holly PA?



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

need help with a special placement. 

can you pm me?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually...It's Mt. Holly Springs


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This is near Carlisle...Hanover...anyone? I need a homevisit done for the mega e girl. 

Anyone rescue people out that way?


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I don't know anyone in that area, but there is a Yahoo group called "Home Visits" that's just for people needing home visits and those who want to volunteer to do them.

Just enter "homevisits" in the Yahoo Group search box and it's the 6th one down on the list -


----------

